# New Moderators



## HMF (Mar 19, 2018)

*Please welcome new provisional moderators:*


*bfd*
*Dabbler*
*Downunder Bob*
*Eddyde*
*mmcmdl*
*The_Apprentice*
*vtcnc*


----------



## owl (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome and Thank You!


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 19, 2018)

Is this the Mod Squad?


----------



## Brento (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome guys and congrats on the upgrade


----------



## Sandia (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome you guys .....


----------



## David S (Mar 19, 2018)

Congratulations to the new moderators and I hope we all continue to make your job easy.

David


----------



## Balor (Mar 19, 2018)

Congratulations. rngr1


----------



## thomas s (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome and thank you.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 19, 2018)

Congratulations.  Or should that be good luck?


----------



## Old junk (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard


----------



## PMartin (Mar 19, 2018)

Welcome to the new moderators!


----------

